# Dang carp



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have the banks all tore up in a couple ponds I fish in with there dang spawning, water close to the banks is just muddy as can be, I mainly throw soft plastics and spinners along the banks which proved useless the other night...is there another tactic I can use until they finish up?? Maybe throwing cranks out towards the middle?? And colors work better in stained water?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually the muddy banks should be ok throw small to medium size shallow running crankbaits on the muddline always works for me or a spinner bait if you get short strikes then throw in a wacky rigged finesse worm that should catch you some fish


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in there last Friday night and things were going good, couldn't stay long though, came back last Monday and I could tell something was up, banks were muddy and you could see them taking off when they got wind of you, threw a power worm for a hour or so with only a couple little bites, I will give the cranks a shot though, might go back tonight or if not tomorrow for sure, Thank for the tips.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Try some actual finesse worms like a jackall flick shake worm in size 5.8 or something similar I catch fish on power worms but catch way more on finesse worms senko also are very productive good luck


----------

